# Tablesaw with router section



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Been gone too long. I recently got a Ryobi BT3000 tablesaw setup with extension table, blades, etc. When I got it home I noticed a hole with four smaller holes surrounding it in one of the sliding panels. I looked at the manual (real men read manuals!). It is for a router! Router is a Skil 1810. Further reading shows an adapter kit from Ryobi for a router. However, I feel that the forum folks can come up with some advice.
The holes don't line up with the screws on the bottom plate on the router. I probably could make an adapter with plexiglass, aluminum, or steel. Thanks in advance for your advice suggestions, etc.
This saw covers Father's Day, birthday, and Christmas- according to the wife. :big_boss:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can take the baseplate of your router off and use it for a template. If the hole in the table is designed for taking guide bushings then you can use a guide bushing to center everything.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

> designed for taking guide bushings


Thanks- what should I look for to determine this?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome back John. I am not sure if your saw table has inserts? If it is designed to accept PC style guide bushings it will have a recessed hole like the one in these mounting plates.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

That saw has a router/jig saw mount kit available. The holes in the table line up with holes in the mount plate (1/4" aluminum), and the mount plate is pre-drilled for Ryobi router base though most craftsman bases fit as well. Yours may line up.

The Router Mount Kit comes with a two piece fence that attaches to the saw's rip fence, dust shield, etc. Can usually be found on e-bay or Amazon for $50 to $80. Home Depot sells an 8 piece accessory kit (listed as "ryobi accessory kit" stock number is bt3kit) for $99 that includes the router kit, nice pair of casters, various throat plates, and a great clamp for the miter fence. Better value than just buying the router plate--at least i think so!!

You could build your own mount plate, it's a basic rectangle with two corners lopped off, use the underside of the BT3000 accessory table as a template. The kit above has served me well--i keep an old craftsman router attached to the plate and quick attach with the four above table screws when i need it. I'm finally getting ready to build a router table, so hopefully i can retire that part of my BT3000 soon.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mike said:


> Welcome back John. I am not sure if your saw table has inserts? If it is designed to accept PC style guide bushings it will have a recessed hole like the one in these mounting plates.


Mike--the insert hole is in the accessory table (2 1/2" plus or minus) and 3 or 4 inserts come with the mount kit--none have the recess for the PC guide bushings. Here's a link to the HD kit: (oops, i don't have enough posts!!)

Knothead--Build or buy the router plate, and drill that to fit the Skil (if you need to)--i'd avoid drilling the accessory table for a direct mount!!

Back to Mike--i've been quietly reading here for 6 months, and want to thank you for all of your posts and education. If you could only pass out skill like you pass out info--i'd be able to create more than scrap lumber!! 

earl


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

You need to head over to www.bt3central.com and introduce yourself. I'm over there as well, and there's not another website that will give you as much info about your new purchase. Heck, I'd wager the information base there rivals a Unisaw.

Here is the template for making your own plate, or there is an auction going on now for the mounting kit that is a fundraiser for the site. Won't link to it directly but I'm sure you can find it. Hope to see you over there.

http://www.bt3central.com/articles/layoutpage.asp?ArticleId=37

I have the Craftsman version, the 21829. Lots of mods you can do, I've kitted mine out with an extension table and longer rails. I use a dedicated router table, but lots put it in the designed spot in the table saw, or build an extension and use a standard mounting plate from MCLS or Rockler.

Like this:


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Did the same thing with my Freud router and Jet Table saw. It required a lot of rework to convert one of the ends to my router table so my fence would slid properly. The real problem came with the insert, as it the one pictured (yellow center) has a small rise that kept messing up the work - I replaced it with a piece of Polycarbonate and a small piece to fill the hole when not in use, so sawdust would not accumulate under the bit. I want a secure hold when any bit is spinning at 30k rpm - good luck and in the end it was worth it to accommodate the needs of a small shop. I am in the process of moving and will have a 1000 sq ft dedicated shop so the router will go to a dedicated table.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have to take some pictures of some other things this week. I'll take a picture of the saw and router mounting thingy. This might clarify things. Thanks to all for their advice.

Just remember- Socrates gave free advice and they poisoned him!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Earl, it takes time. You do not even want to know what my first projects looked like!


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

John,

I have a BTS-3100 that is so close to the 3000, they use the same accessory kit.

It is available from the orange box for 99.00, mail order only.

I picked the kit up because of the wide variety of items included in the kit. If I recall, it has a dust bag, casters for two of the feet making it easier to move arround, 2 Zero gap throat plates, the dado throat plate, a miter slot insert with two channels, a workpiece clampdown device and the router mounting kit.

I was surprised when the router kit included a usable 2 piece mini fence and bit guard. The down side to the 1/4" Aluminum mounting plate is it only has one three hole pattern for a router and doesn't support different brand routers. It does however trace out onto MDF quite well! The router kit also has an assortment of plastic discs to reduce the size of the bit opening as appropriate.

The photo on the HD website shows what is in the kit. I just didn't slow down long enough to notice the RT fence & bit guard.

Ryobi Accessory Kit (Page on Home Depot Website)

Prices for just the router kit seem to vary from 40.00 to 120.00. I pop into the bt3central site every now and then, but hey, this place is just so much more fun...


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nicely done with the fence-rail extension. Yours seem to be considerably longer than my stock rails...



Cocheseuga said:


> You need to head over to BT3Central and introduce yourself. I'm over there as well, and there's not another website that will give you as much info about your new purchase. Heck, I'd wager the information base there rivals a Unisaw.
> 
> Here is the template for making your own plate, or there is an auction going on now for the mounting kit that is a fundraiser for the site. Won't link to it directly but I'm sure you can find it. Hope to see you over there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

That one isn't mine, I was trying to find an example with a plate. Because of the layout of my shop, a router plate on the right of the blade isn't an option. I'll post mine up in a bit.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Cocheseuga said:


> That one isn't mine, I was trying to find an example with a plate. Because of the layout of my shop, a router plate on the right of the blade isn't an option. I'll post mine up in a bit.


Mine is buried under so much stuff it hasn't been used in 2 months, so odds are you are still ahead of me...


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

The one I posted previously appears to have the full extension rails installed. I cut mine down slightly to fit the space, I have about 40" or so to the right of the blade. I left myself enough room to the right to fit miter track, which that project is going to get underway soon.

I never have great pictures, but here they are. My shop vac lives under the extension.


----------

